# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  عدم کارکرد فرم آپلود

## f.omid

سلام دوستان
من یه صفحه فرم طراحی کردم که هم یه سری فیلد داره هم یه گزینه آپلود عکس.
اما
 متاسفانه نه اطلاعات فرم وارد دیتابیس میشه و نه آدرس فایل آپلود شده وارد دیتابیس میشه و نه عکس آپلودی وارد پوشه ی مربوطه میشه.
لطفا
 بهم کمک کنید تا این مشکل رو بر طرف کنم
 فایل رو ضمیمه کردم

----------

